# Curado anti reverse pawl



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

In the last couple of months I have opened up 2 Curados
(200E7 and 200DHSV) that had the anti-reverse pawl remove,left out. Both reels very clean and good drags.No other issues.My question, are the anti-reverse pawl being taken out as part of a "super tune", or is it just my luck







Not a big deal just curious.









jim


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

calicojim77 said:


> In the last couple of months I have opened up 2 Curados
> (200E7 and 200DHSV) that had the anti-reverse pawl remove,left out. Both reels very clean and good drags.No other issues.My question, are the anti-reverse pawl being taken out as part of a "super tune", or is it just my luck
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO, it's not that big of a deal Jim. I know some guys that take them out all the time. I usually replace what comes out of the reel unless I've discussed it with the guy and he's good with it. That pawl is really just a backup in case the roller clutch bearing fails. It also helps keep alot of the back pressure off that bearing when setting the hook. I wouldnt worry about it too much...Dip


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's kinda what I thought, just wanted to know if I missed a trick.







Thanks Dip.

jim


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Anti-reverse pawl*

I went to FTU last week to buy 2 of these from Joey and he handed me a jar full of them and said I could have all I wanted.
They take them out of every reel they service because they serve no purpose.
They only add an additional failure point.

Concluison:
You don't need them.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always kept em in my reels........never caused any problems, as long as you bend in the little wings so they pull into the disk they ride on. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with Bustintops. I leave them in my reels. My understanding is that the anti-reverse pawl serves as a backup to anti-reverse (roller clutch) bearing should it fail for some reason such as over lubrication. Have a couple of old Calcuttas which do not have the anti-reverse pawl and have had the anti-reverse bearing not hold due to over lubrication (I'm guilty of too much oil and grease, but am getting better). Caused a huge backlash when I was pulling on a hangup. They are not any trouble to reinstall and I just feel more comfortable with them in the reels.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

neale said:


> I agree with Bustintops. I leave them in my reels. My understanding is that the anti-reverse pawl serves as a backup to anti-reverse (roller clutch) bearing should it fail for some reason such as over lubrication. Have a couple of old Calcuttas which do not have the anti-reverse pawl and have had the anti-reverse bearing not hold due to over lubrication (I'm guilty of too much oil and grease, but am getting better). Caused a huge backlash when I was pulling on a hangup. They are not any trouble to reinstall and I just feel more comfortable with them in the reels.


 Neale, make sure you're not putting grease on that roller bearing. just a light oiling will do. Grease can cause that bearing to slip.. Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I strongly suggest leaving them in the Curado 300 models. I also think you should leave them in when fishing heavier braided line.


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, mine went back together with the anti-reverse pawl installed.









jim


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

That anti reverse pawl may not be necessary but I leave 'em in anyway.

-hook


----------

